# Best Brake Upgrade Kit.........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

OK, I'm done with trying new pads on my stock brakes. What's the best whole system upgrade package to buy.......I'm running the stock 17" wheels on my '05 GTO. LMK brand and source if you can..........

TIA,

JET


----------



## Lally (Oct 7, 2005)

SSBC has a kit, as does AP racing (supplier for the 14" HSV upgrade)... Baer makes an upgrade now, also "dba" - Disc brakes of Australia.

There is always the upgrades that Harrop and JHP carry

The trick is to do a full car (all 4 corners) balanced upgrade. Just upgrading the fronts can wreak havoc on the ABS system.

Why are you looking to upgrade the stockers (if you dont mind me asking)?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Lally said:


> SSBC has a kit, as does AP racing (supplier for the 14" HSV upgrade)... Baer makes an upgrade now, also "dba" - Disc brakes of Australia.
> 
> There is always the upgrades that Harrop and JHP carry
> 
> ...


If you don't mind be butting in, I limited my upgrade to AC-Delco C5 front pads. Happy with them and zero dusting.


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

I've done C5 pads too - VERY happy.

The '05s have GREAT brakes, and I can modulate them very well at the track. the '04 on the other hand, had TONS of fade, and I was totally displeased.

I was thinking about doing a brake upgrade, but it would only include SS brake lines and MAYBE a different booster. That's it. 

After I roast the rotors, I might go to a slotted, because I do get a little fade from gas on the surface, but all in all, I'm really pleased with the '05 upgrades.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I too am looking for upgrading the rotors to drilled or sloted. Going from 155mph to 60mph tends to suck at fast speeds. I like the stopping power of the stock brakes, just need to rid the brake fade. Where can I get rotors that will bolt up to the stock calipers?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

LYNMUP said:


> I too am looking for upgrading the rotors to drilled or sloted. Going from 155mph to 60mph tends to suck at fast speeds. I like the stopping power of the stock brakes, just need to rid the brake fade. Where can I get rotors that will bolt up to the stock calipers?


Lynmup

If you still have stock pads, I believe your fad is from your pads. When the rotors heat up the pads are beyond their operating temperature range. The heat build up from one stop at that speed is more than the stock pads can take. Maybe look at Hawk HPS, Porterfield, etc., before going to larger rotors.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the insight! I'll try that. Are the ceramic pads good also (I hate brake dust)?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, since someone revived this old thread I'll update what I went with..........Baer, drilled a slotted with red calipers. Had to go with 13" kit to fit my 17" tires/rims. Paid around $1600 plus installation. PM me if you want the source...........best brakes I've ever had.


JET


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

PM sent


----------

